# Looking for a high/wet gloss coating on white?



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Guys,
It’s a white pearl white merc and I’m looking to make it really wet glossy......
Car has been decon/Clayed/and machined ready for a coating or sealant.
Just looking to pick you brains and knowledge on the finish.
I’ve no experience with coatings but would like something easy to apply that looks wettttt!

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Have a quick look at these two videos.











Just ordered a couple of bottles of the Turtle Wax. Check out the "What Detaling Products Have You Bought Today" thread in the "Deatiling Chat" thread for discount on the Tutlewax.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

White is such an awkward colour to get looking wet/glossy.

I applied CQUK to our Frozen White ST a couple of years ago and the paint looked the nuts afterwards to the naked eye, when photo'd though, the pics do the finish no justice at all.










Here's my thread from when I applied it.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383034


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

On my previous white motor, I applied AG HD wax and it worked very well, really added a gloss / sharpness to it and definitely added protection as didn’t get half as dirty... 

Only issue - if you apply on a bright day, make sure you don’t go sun blind - I used to wear sunglasses as it was that bright


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Good old Fk1000p worked a treat for me on white .

Mark


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pinnacle souveran paste wax or Mitchell and King blanc.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> White is such an awkward colour to get looking wet/glossy.
> 
> I applied CQUK to our Frozen White ST a couple of years ago and the paint looked the nuts afterwards to the naked eye, when photo'd though, the pics do the finish no justice at all.
> 
> ...


Yes it looks great....ill look into that.
Thanks Paul


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

pina07 said:


> Yes it looks great....ill look into that.
> Thanks Paul


In truth Paul, it's all in the prep.

Get that right, and the gloss/wetness will be exaggerated once a quality sealant is applied.

Also, a quality QD can bring out some nice glass like/gloss looks. Zaino Z8 is very very good for that purpose alone. It's also classed as a sealant and will give decent protection.

If you can get hold of Z8, try that initially.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Quite a few products out there, but I will stick to the spray on wipe off ones I am currently experimenting with. Always try to cleanse the paint atleast with something like Bilt Hamber Paint cleanser if you dont have a machine. At the moment I have Turtle Wax Hydrophobic Sealant wax, beadmaker, Zaino Z8. Out of the 3 I would say Turtle Wax is probably the best especially at its price point, I topped it with beadmaker over the weekend but am not convinced that made it any glossier than it was. Zaino is great but I only have a little left and am saving that for a special occasion, its just a tad expensive and dare I say pretty hard to get hold of now.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I recently used Wowos Crystal Sealant on Alpine White and really happy with it!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes that does look glossy . Not heard of that manufacturer before . Thanks Paul


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Prep is key on a white car but I can honestly say Sonax BSD brings out the glossiest wet look on my Alpine white M135i. The car was machine polished with Scholl S20 and topped with Collinite 845 back in May but it's the BSD that really gives it the look.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

BTS said:


> I recently used Wowos Crystal Sealant on Alpine White and really happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you buy it as everywhere I looks seems to have it out of stock all the time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Currently having 2 white cars I have tested plenty of different products. Here are my current favourites.

BH Cleanser Polish then followed by Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection *or* Collinite 476 (adds an almost pearly glow to my eyes).

I have recently been using either Beadmaker or Bouncers Done and Dusted Si after washing and both add a little extra.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone got any ceramic coatings that are glossy to add to the mix.......just for the length of time they last?

Regards
Paul


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Ceramics, and especially the toppers makes stuff glossy.
On my white I used Britemax Virtue, then Amethyst - leaves a very nice finish. Then I use Remax every month, and it looks very good. It does not darken the paint as typically the waxes will. Also think the mentioned combo leaves the paint much more glossy than e.g Polymer Netshield from Sonax.

Not tried it yet, but GYEON Pure should be the most gloss increasing ceramic on the market, and it requires one layer :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Autoglym uhd wax brings out a lovely wet gloss on my pearl white leaf, and my mums lc500, I normally top it up after each wash using Alien Magic Argon spray carnuba wax.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Car looks amazing mate. I get brand new X2 Beamer on Saturday. Mineral White.they put on

Supagard for free allegedly. But I am going to put on Turtle wax Hybrid Sealant and see how that goes. My son just got a brand new Lexus and put the above sealant on it. Looks absolutely amazing but his car is Black.

Your mums Lexus looks phenomenal by the way. Beautiful car !


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Turtle wax Hybrid Sealant is awesome, I have been detailing for 35 years and reckon all my waxes etc will be gathering dust now so simple to use and awesome shine and beading.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Ditto mate . I cannot believe how good this stuff is. Used it on every surface of the car. On glass is amazing .I hardly even have to use my windscreen wipers in the rain. Wind just blows it straight off !


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

UHD make mine sparkle, I used this in the summer and a few weeks back. 

I used DJ SN Hybrid on a previous white car it worked well to from what I remember


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

unless you garage it, it's pointless.

3 hours later the car is covered in dust, or if youve driven anywhere now looks dull.

For me, i go for Sonax BSD as it seems to repell anything, which then means the car looks good for longer after a claybarring or/and polish.

I drive through rain get home nad car looks waxed.. i spend 6 hours detailign with paste waxes etc. and its knackered after first drive. What a waste of time.

Garaged 24/7 a different story, my E-type would get some buttery love of some sort (ooer) but cars that go outside you want them to look 95% as good for longer.

spray polymer after every wash is a must too, cant just rely on what you put down as a base a few weeks ago to give you gloss weeks later. just do it as you dry, which you have to do anyway


----------

